# Would you buy a horse without seeing it?



## MSS (24 August 2015)

Hi,

I am looking to buy a native horse (highland pony), but most of the breeders seem to be up in Scotland. would you consider buying from breeder without visiting the yard? I am looking for a youngster so he/she would only just been backed so wouldn't be able to "test ride"... Or do you think this would be totally bonkers idea?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 August 2015)

Not with a ridden horse. I would possibly consider it with an unbacked youngster (eg if I was after a yearling).


----------



## SpringArising (24 August 2015)

I bought a ridden gelding unseen. Just turned five when I got him. He was a nightmare in just about every way you could think of but out of all the horses I've had he's been my favourite so far.


----------



## skint1 (24 August 2015)

I personally wouldn't, but I am not the world's most skilled rider so I need to know a horse is going to put up with me


----------



## MSS (24 August 2015)

The breeder has only long reined and very lightly hacked around the paddock the youngsters. And I was considering contacting local vet to do general health check (I think it would be 2 stage vetting).


----------



## lizziebell (24 August 2015)

Depends on the studs reputation, quality, breeding and price, and whether I can afford the risk. So yes I would (and have), but as with faracat, only ever an unbacked youngster.


----------



## Dry Rot (24 August 2015)

Photographs and videos can be transmitted instantly over vast distances these days. Personally, I believe I can tell a lot from correspondence and telephone conversations and, being in the Highlands, I sometimes have no option but to buy machinery and livestock unseen at a long distance. I bought my stallion for well into four figures, unseen and vetted by the seller's own vet! One of my better decisions! Could you ask for references from previous buyers? Then there are pedigrees. No honest seller will be upset by a few polite queries.

As a breeder, I would certainly want to know quite a lot about a purchaser before handing over any animal I've bred, regardless of the money involved!

Bear in mind that the countryside is often quite a small place socially. I used to be able to boast I could find out what anyone in the Highlands had for breakfast by making a few telephone calls, but probably not any more. In the horseworld, particularly, the rogues soon get to be known and a few discrete telephone calls can reveal a lot. We do like to gossip!


----------



## Goldenstar (24 August 2015)

No I would not the vibe I get from a horse is too important to me.


----------



## Barnacle (24 August 2015)

I would but only if the horse wasn't handled much. I'd considering long-reining etc too much. A "raw" horse of any kind is fine as I know what I could be dealing with there - but people can introduce so many unexpected issues. They can be fixed, of course, but it depends on whether I want to have to spend that time when I could just get a local horse without that risk.

I'd also insist on a vetting and, if possible, get someone I know/trust to go view.

The reputation of the seller and any previous experiences with horses from them would matter too. If I know they start them well and produce good, sane youngsters, I might not mind so much about handling.


----------



## wkiwi (25 August 2015)

As with others I would and have bought without seeing. But they have been TB's off the track and by word of mouth. If I wanted a longterm partner I would definitely go and see. You have to consider that the horse may be perfectly all right, with a good reputation, but just not one that you don't like personally for some reason. Like Goldenstar, if I like to feel the 'vibe' (currently coveting someone elses horse that I am schooling - must check lotto numbers LOL).
Any reason why you don't want to go to Scotland? You can get very good bus or train deals if you book in advance (I got from mid-wales to london for £8 each way on the bus) and my experience is that if you go a long distance to look at several horses a stud will often offer to put you up or find you cheap accomodation nearby. It would be an awful lot cheaper than keeping a horse you didn't like or the cost of selling on and finding another one.
Good luck with your horse hunting.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (25 August 2015)

Would never ever do it, no exceptions.


----------



## LHIS (25 August 2015)

No, but this is because I need to see how we get on, if we had any affinity, if I thought we could get on.  It's putting a lot of pressure and expectation on, that could be easily avoided with an, albeit inconvenient, trip.  Perhaps make a weekend of it?


----------



## HipoH (25 August 2015)

Yes and have done it several times. But what I would say is that I would be reasonable confident of dealing with any issues that might arise. In this situation I wouldn't assume pony was "rideable" and probably start from the beginning again anyway just so I can gauge any reactions or possible gaps in education simply because everyone does things slightly differently and I would just want to go through the process myself to know that all the boxes that I personally like to tick have been ticked. 

I have no problem buying youngsters unseen but would be a little more reluctant with an older ridden pony/horse though just because you can't really get a feel for what something is like to ride unless you've ridden it but I have also done this as well although horse was bought from someone I knew and had bought previous horses from so there was an element of trust and an understanding of what I was looking for along with what I perceived to be acceptable/unacceptable issues. 

The other thing I would add is that the Highland Pony world is a relatively small one and you can usually find someone that knows the pony/breeder/bloodline or will even go and have a look on your behalf. The Highland Pony Enthusiasts Club is a good place to start to help with making some connections likewise there are some Enthusiasts groups in Scotland as well. There is also a Highland Pony Group on FB

Be warned though Highland Pony ownership is a slippery slope.... one is never, ever, enough.... a strange addiction with no known cure! 

Good luck with anyway


----------



## applecart14 (25 August 2015)

Totally mad idea in my opinion. I wouldn't buy a horse without a) watching it tacked up b) seeing it caught, c) seeing its stable (whether it was in there or not) d) watching it ridden, e) riding it myself and f) having it vetted.


----------



## Piaffe123 (25 August 2015)

I know plenty of people who have and have done successfully but to be honest I can't see myself ever doing it, unless it was an unbroken youngster. Horses can look lovely but feel vile to ride sometimes and I wouldn't want to risk that.


----------



## EQUIDAE (25 August 2015)

Up until very recently I would have said go for it with a youngster. Now I will never do it again! I've got a cracking marked lightweight coloured who charges and tried to double barrel you in the field - not just threatening, we are talking aiming at the head 

Now, even with youngsters, I would say check what they are like to handle - you might not like what you see. Or at very least get them to send videos proving they horse is OK to catch, lead, tie up, groom, tack up etc. Mind was supposed to be halter broken but that meant they had got a headcollar on it - once and then it stayed on...


----------



## Tnavas (26 August 2015)

I've sold horses sight unseen but certainly wouldn't buy unseen. 

Why not plan a few days away and have a plan to look at several.


----------



## JDH01 (29 August 2015)

I absolutely would not, you need to get a feel as others have said.


----------



## Dry Rot (29 August 2015)

applecart14 said:



			Totally mad idea in my opinion. I wouldn't buy a horse without a) watching it tacked up b) seeing it caught, c) seeing its stable (whether it was in there or not) d) watching it ridden, e) riding it myself and f) having it vetted.
		
Click to expand...

Can you not do most of that by viewing a good video?

Equally mad, in my opinion, would be going to see a horse further than an hour away without first seeing photos and chatting to the owner, either on the telephone or by messaging. This IS the 21st century!

Having done that, distance would not bother me. Arrange to see several in the same area and make it a holiday if you must! Lots of Highland ponies in the Scottish Highlands, surprisingly.  Usually better and cheaper than down south, too.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (29 August 2015)

If its from a breeder with a good reputation, and breeders best bloodlines, I would buy it as long as it had been to the Highland show or has been placed at county show. BUT I would insist on a vetting , your vetting.
Also I would make it very clear what your requirements are, no point in thinking about dressage or showing if the horse is not suited to that.
You are missing an opportunity as there may well be others that you prefer.


----------



## LR2904 (29 August 2015)

Have you considered looking at World Horse Welfare they are based a few different places and very often have youngsters for rehoming


----------



## minesadouble (30 August 2015)

I have done this 3 times. One ex racehorse in Wales- brilliant buy - big winner and big part of the family. One 2 year old Welsh Section A - big show winner prior to purchase, now lovely stamp of lead rein pony. The final one is a 16 year old (at purchase L/R F/R schoolmaster, again succesful purchase - excellent kids first pony. 
Wouldn't hesitate to buy sight unseen again. Always have 2 stage vetting if you haven't seen it though.


----------



## Apercrumbie (30 August 2015)

Never again.  Was a complete and unmitigated disaster, we were very, very stupid.  If I were more experienced and better able to cope with big issues, then maybe I would consider an unbacked youngster.  Ask for as many videos as possible and obviously research the breeder and the lines very well.


----------



## Chuffy99 (2 September 2015)

Friend did just this, supposed to be good 14.1 5 yo quiet to ride reg highland, what came down with Eric Ghillie was just 13.1 and as poor as a crow, photos were definitely not recent as we were told. Get videos and vetted but take care


----------



## Gixxernic (2 September 2015)

Absolutely yes, the horse is already a blank canvas for you, if only lightly backed then thats your chance to put your stamp on it!


----------



## Micropony (3 September 2015)

Depends why you're buying.

If you're buying to produce and sell on then I guess you have the training and handling skills to deal with pretty much anything a horse can throw at you, and you're not making an emotional investment in the same way, so not a massive risk to buy sight unseen.

If you're buying a leisure horse for yourself, why wouldn't you invest a bit of time and money in going to see a horse and see if you like it, is it nice for you to handle etc. If it's not the right horse for you, you will waste LOTS more money and time finding that out after you've got it home and kept it for a while, kitted it out with tack, rugs and spent money on training and whatnot.

And I don't understand why you would assume you wouldn't be able to ride a recently backed youngster? I bought a just backed 3yo WB in December, he had first been sat on a month before I tried him, but I wouldn't have bought him without riding him first, and I know for a fact the seller wouldn't have sold him to me either!

So personally no, I would never buy sight unseen. I don't have the skill or experience, and I would definitely want to meet a potential new best friend in the flesh before making the commitment.


----------



## lamlyn2012 (3 September 2015)

applecart14 said:



			Totally mad idea in my opinion. I wouldn't buy a horse without a) watching it tacked up b) seeing it caught, c) seeing its stable (whether it was in there or not) d) watching it ridden, e) riding it myself and f) having it vetted.
		
Click to expand...

I would be inclined to agree with this, especially as you are a new owner/rider which suggests to me a lack of experience. If you ask for videos bare in mind that any bits they don't want you to see will have been edited out.


----------

